# [SOLVED] PC Exploded?



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi i just finished building my 1PC and i plugged in the PSU and turned it on when i did it smoked and flashed and tripped the electricity? I guess its broken but might it have taken my other components with it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Low quality PSU's rarely go alone but good quality PSU's rarely damage other components.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Very possible. No way to be certain until they are tested.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

the psu is good quality xfx 850w core edition. gpu asus gtx670 duc2.mobo asrock extreme 4 z77. ram corsair vengance. cpu i5 3570k thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Bench test.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

is there any other way to test if the psu is completly broken? dont want to risk other compnents( if there not broken already


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

You can test with a Multiu-Meter: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

dont have one of those, il send the PSU back for a replacement


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



tylerc said:


> the psu is good quality xfx 850w core edition. gpu asus gtx670 duc2.mobo asrock extreme 4 z77. ram corsair vengance. cpu i5 3570k thanks


I have a build shockingly similar to yours. HX850W Corsair PSU certified Silver Plus. GPU is the same at 2GB, CPU is i5 3550 3.3GHZ and RAM is 8GB 1600MHZ Corsair Vengeance. I'm building mine tomorrow or the day after. Gonna update you on what I experience. This has me a bit worried.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Always bench test to insure all components are working properly. Be sure to use one standfoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole and you should not have nay problems.
A 2x4GB matched pair of Corsair RAM should not cause any issues with a good quality Mobo.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Yes, but why did it explode?
Maybe the powerboard was overloaded with other appliances?
Was the PSU new or second-hand and if it was a used one, it might have had condensation in it, depending on how it was stored.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



tylerc said:


> dont have one of those, il send the PSU back for a replacement


That would be the best option to insure your PSU is good. When you receive the replacement, do the bench test to insure all components are undamaged.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Just my personal input, I've just built mine and everything works perfectly so far. Still pretty recent(not even running for 4hrs) but it looks stable.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Only two reasons I can think of which could cause your ps to fail catastrophically. One is a foreign substance, such as spilled liquid or a dropped screw, getting inside the supply; or the supply was defective from the start.

There are other things which could damage your supply, such as over-voltage on the input or a shorted or over-current output, but the XFX core edition is well protected from those events and would either fail to start or automatically shut itself down so that it is not damaged.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

ok i recieved the new one and theres white foamy looking stuff on the inside of it is that normal il try and take a picture


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

tylerc said:


> ok i recieved the new one and theres white foamy looking stuff on the inside of it is that normal il try and take a picture


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Does it look like Styrofoam or what?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

I really can't see anything in those pics but I'm assuming it's the epoxy type sealant and that is normal.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

A bit hard to tell but it could be fire proof foaming however, when I was working at a Pc recycle organization, we were sending off about 50 CRT monitors (and PC's) to World Vision (for distribution to poor countries) and the packer had used loose styrofoam pellets as the packing material, it was found that some of the smaller miniscule dusty bits had fallen into the vents of most of the monitors. The Warehouse Manger didn't think much of it but about a week later after they had been sent, the organiser at World Vision called about the risk of fire. We had a Monitor expert (who dismantled and fixed monitors) and said there was no risk, the foam dust pieces would not catch fire, just settle away from the components. Never heard a word back from World Vision and they cancelled further orders. 

You might want to dismantle the PSU and actually look inside it, just to make sure. Also, go check your powerboard, the trip switch (if it had one, most do) might need resetting and the plug point where the power cord from PC may be faulty. Probably better to replace the whole powerboard.

Edit - Also, the power cord, form Pc to powerpoint, might be best to replace.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Do not attempt to dismantle the power supply! Beisdes the fact, there is nothing inside you can service, you will immediately forfeit your warranty.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



gcavan said:


> Do not attempt to dismantle the power supply! Beisdes the fact, there is nothing inside you can service, you will immediately forfeit your warranty.


I did not infer to dismantle the PSU, but just to remove the cover to peek inside. However, the warranty is void by doing so, as gcavan has stated.

Should you decide to void the warranty, remove the PSU from the casing, go outside on the back porch then with a screwdriver remove the cover (one of the screws is covered by the warranty sticker) you might want to see if there is any dust and if so, make sure you hold the fins of the fan so as not to rotate them in a direction that it does not normally turn, wipe and clean those fins with a fine cloth, blow out the dust, replace cover properly making sure the cable wires are properly fitted, then screws of the cover. 
opcorn:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Do NOT remove the cover!


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



> remove the PSU from the casing,


 Not the casing, I meant the PC case but unplug it first.
I"ve just private messaged with Tyree about why not to do so perhaps don't do it until it is clarified.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Although I have personally cloeaned out more than 60 PSU's over the past ten years, they were AT PSU and none were the new modern ATX so it may be that they hold residual power that may give you a shock.

Perhaps returning to the dealer would be best advised for their assessment.

My apologies to one and all for any misconception that may have arisen.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Opening a PSU can cause personal injury and should never be advised under any circumstances.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Any electronic device containing capacitors can potentially retain voltages at dangerous levels. This is especially true with power supplies, battery chargers and monitors (both CRT and LCD types). It is for this reason alone, that persons not experienced in handling high voltage electronics should never attempt to do so.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Idea

Use some compressed air. If the little white bits blow away... blast them out with the compressed air.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

This is a brand new top quality PSU. I seriously doubt the substance is foreign. Let's wait for the OP to post back with any further information.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

ok got new psu and plugged itin and it powered up, need to do all wiring now amd connect gpu/ hdds thanks guys!


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok i need a bit more help, i jave asrock extreme 4 z77 mobo and i dont know where i am supposed to connect my front case fans to, can anyone help thanks


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

There are usually a few three or four pin can connectors.. Often with markings on the board to say they are for fans.

If you don't have any extras (some boards only have two connectors, one for CPU fan, one for case fan), you'll need to plug it in to your power supply via molex

Mobo fan pins look like this
Desktop Boards — 3-pin and 4-pin fan connectors


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

the motherboard manual should explain everything, it should have a diagram of all the parts and connections.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah ok o found it ty there is only 1 and i have 2fans so i nees to buy a molex cable?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

You'd be best to just buy a fan that has a molex power connector. Radioshack or Besbuy has them, for $5 or so.

Note that with a molex connector, the fan speed will not be regulated, so it'll run at max speed all the time


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

OMFG, when i was typing thelast message i heard a 'pop' i was nowhere near the Pc and now it wont turn on is the mobo broken
EDIT: the psu was unplugged so dont understand how?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Check the board for blown caps :\


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

a psu can still carry a charge months after being disconnected.

Is the power connector plugged into the hard drive the correct way? if not this can cause the hard drive to pop usually you would see some smoke too though.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

il check the Harddrive in a while, would that stop the PC powering up tho? there was no smoke that i saw and what do blown caps look like?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*









Capacitor plague - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The hdd wouldn't stop the pc from booting, if it is not connected. It would simply fry the drive.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

A HDD wouldn't stop the system from booting but the pop is loud enough to be heard and make you really worried.

When caps pop it can sound like when you put your finger inside your mouth and pop your cheek.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



tylerc said:


> Ok i need a bit more help, i jave asrock extreme 4 z77 mobo and i dont know where i am supposed to connect my front case fans to, can anyone help thanks


It is best to connect case fans directly to the PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Are you testing on the bench?
You can check the Mobo by removing all ram, short the power pins, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo issue.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



Tyree said:


> Are you testing on the bench?
> You can check the Mobo by removing all ram, short the power pins, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo issue.


What pins do i short? thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

With the Mobo on the bench, short across the + & - Power pins of the Mobo Front Panel header with a small metallic object (i.e. s small flat head screwdriver) as noted in Post #5 of this thread.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

The two that the power button were connected to


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

ah ok my mobo has a powerbutton instead of pins il try that now


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

sorry my reply has taken so long, iv been quite busy lately, Nothing happens no beep or anything, does that mean Mobo is indeed broken?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Do you have a Mobo speaker?
No RAM and no beeps from the Mobo speaker indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



Tyree said:


> Do you have a Mobo speaker?


That's a good point. Many later model Desktop PC's don't include a speaker.You should check inside the case for a little speaker, it could be either a small button size or disk shaped one.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

this is my motherboard - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/- is that coin like thing the speaker?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Bad link. But I'm going to say that the coin like thing is the cmos


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



tylerc said:


> this is my motherboard - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/- is that coin like thing the speaker?


The coin like thing is in fact the CMOS battery. The motherboard speaker is seperate and is connected to the panel header on the motherboard. Some cases have a speaker that will connect to the motherboard but seeing as you have not listed any of the parts we're dealing with we have no way of knowing that. Below is a pic of a motherboard speaker.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*









Internal Speaker

Whatever, it attaches to the 4 pins near where you attach the Power btn cable. 
If you built the PC yourself then youmay have forgotten to add the internal speaker.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

Additionally some boards have the speaker soldered into the board. it would look like the above photo, but just the black bit sticking out with no wires


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



Jupiter2 said:


> Internal Speaker
> 
> Whatever, it attaches to the 4 pins near where you attach the Power btn cable.
> If you built the PC yourself then youmay have forgotten to add the internal speaker.


Most motherboards don't come with a speaker to hook up any longer, but most cases include one like the pic I attatched.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

When you attach the cables to the Panel, you have the text on the pins facing the text as written on the motherboard which is usually towards the edge on the board.

There are several pins on the motherboard where you connect the fan cables, they are white with two pins (usually) and are labelled like "Fan1" but on your m/board, I can't see any pins for any fans, not even for the CPU!!!

The problem of not having pins on the motherboard and using direct connection to the PSU is that the fans are not moderated by the system and will run at 100% all of the time.
ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Exploded?*



Jupiter2 said:


> When you attach the cables to the Panel, you have the text on the pins facing the text as written on the motherboard which is usually towards the edge on the board.


Not for all Mobo's. Some face up and some face down. The + and - location will be noted in the Mobo manual, that you read thoroughly before assembly.



Jupiter2 said:


> The problem of not having pins on the motherboard and using direct connection to the PSU is that the fans are not moderated by the system and will run at 100% all of the time.


It is preferable for case fans to be connected directly to the PSU to relieve the load on the Mobo. It is also preferable for case fans to run at Max RPM all the time. 120mm is pretty standard size for any good quality case and they turn at lower RPM's and are barely audible.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: PC Exploded?*

I hope you can speak German but mostly, it is in English - 

Chassis Fan 1 (CHA_FAN1) is next to the Clock (thingy)
This is a most unusual layout and one that most of us have never seen, well, me, anyway.
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ReviewTurnGeek
.


----------

